# Prayers Needed Badly For Steve Stuntz (Mr.robo57)



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm Sorry To Bring This Bad News To Everyone I Just Got Off The Phone With Mr_robo57's Daughter. Mr Robo Passed Away Last Night. I Need To Ask Everyone's Help He Had No Insurance. I Met Him 30 Years Ago And We Became Best Friends I Guess God Needed A Good Corpsman Semper Fi And Gods Speed My Friend.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Just for clarification, is this Mr.robo57, or, Mr_robo57?


DAD31392 said:


> I'm Sorry To Bring This Bad News To Everyone I Just Got Off The Phone With Mr_robo57's Daughter. Mr Robo Passed Away Last Night. I Need To Ask Everyone's Help He Had No Insurance. I Met Him 30 Years Ago And We Became Best Friends I Guess God Needed A Good Corpsman Semper Fi And Gods Speed My Friend.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Prayers sent to all those going through the difficult time of loss.


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.robo57


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

That is just terrible. I visited him in the hospital after the skydiving incident and he seemed just fine. He was in good spirits and had a huge smile on his face. I am in utter shock right now. Prayers going out for Steve and his family immediately.


----------



## CCCFBeachbum (Feb 13, 2007)

Shad called to let me know ... I too am in total shock, since the docs had cleared him and he seemed to be doing very well. Anything I can do ... just let me know and you've got it.

Blue Skies Steve ...


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Prayers for Steve, his family, and his fellow adventurers from this weekend. Please let us know if there is anything we can do for his family.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Steve was very dedicated to fighting cancer. I just am dumb founded. I really enjoyed being around Steve. My prayers go out for his family. Go Speed robo57

Bigwater


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

****. 

Prayers sent.

TH


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Man what a shock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am like the rest I just can't believe it. Prayers to his family and to all his many friends.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Man... This really hits me pretty hard.. I had the great oppertunity to meet Steve, he even came to my house and looked at the rods I had for the Blood Drive, we talked and drank a few for a couple hours. I've been waiting for him to get back with me on his petition to join the TC Lodge. He will be truely missed.

Please keep us updated on funeral arangements and any immediate needs of his family.

God Speed Steve... I'll miss you.

Tiny


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

WOW, one of the best! Not expected at all. WOW!
Father in heaven, send heavenly comfort to all, and peace knowing that Steve is in YOUR presence. Give calm to those left behind in knowing you will meet all their needs and in you they are complete. Amen


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is just awful news. Prayers going up for Steve's family.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Prayers for Steve and his family from this end.......


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Wow. He was just asking me about a rc helicopter. Prayers sent to Steves family.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent to his family.....


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers sent. As posted above, please let us know what we can do.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

No. I just can't believe it.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Prayers for the family..Didn't know Steve personally but this is an awful shock to everyone..It's easy to see from the comments of his friends that he was a first-class person...

Please let us know what we can do for the family...

Jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Sent up


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I just talked to him on the phone last week!!! I was asking him a question about running electric. He was willing to come and help at the drop of a hat. He was also telling me about the property that he and his wife just bought and they were going to move their house to the new property... 

Prayers sent big time. Does anyone have any info about the services?


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

my thoughts and prayers go out to his family


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

This is Steve. I think his signature says it all.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=11755



activescrape said:


> Just for clarification, is this Mr.robo57, or, Mr_robo57?


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Prayers of comfort to the family and friends...


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I didn't know the man but it sound's like he was a fine person. Prayer's sent.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Prayers to all his family, I met him at the last 2cool get together at anitas....god speed.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

i didnt know him very well but i know him from a couple of other boards (my sports forum being one of them)

if possible can someone take me off UIL so i can be part of this? he was a friend even if most of us didnt know him very well.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Prayers going up for Steve's family. May the Lord bless them with peace and comfort.


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Prayers sent for Steve and all his family and friends. Never met him but his replys back to a couple of my posts always were positive and helpful.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

i just cant believe it, I just talked to him last week.
But i do KNOW that he knew the Good Lord!!
He was a very good man and always so generous to me and my wife,
God rest his soul!!!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear that. Prayers sent. CF?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, what a trip. steve was a great guy. rest in peace, steve.


----------



## Crappie Queen (May 23, 2004)

Prayers sent to Steves family!

Shayce Kaye


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Horrible news...some large Prayers going up for his family....With Sad Hearts,,,

charlie & Robs


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Steve was a great guy and will be deeply missed. Gods speed my friend.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Prayers sent for the famliy and friends.
Tight Knot


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

*Goodbye to a good man.*

I don't know that I've ever had a person make such a difference in my life in such a short time. He enjoyed life, he never complained, he was always positive, and he made a difference one person at a time. I'm still in such shock over this. I haven't lost a good friend in a very long time and this is just so tough to talk about. Steve was a good man who cared about others greatly. He was a Christian who lived by the highest ideals of any religion. His generosity knew only the bounds of his wherewithall. He left this world a better place than what he found it. I hope when I am gone that people will be able to say the same about me. One day we'll meet again.

Here he is a few weeks ago. It was his last time fishing and it was a privilege to have him on the boat and at the camp. He helped us unload lumber that morning and while we were situating it, he snuck a single cast in and rang up this flounder. I wish I had more pictures of him. - Sandy

PS. Folks, it has been mentioned that Steve did not have life insurance. If you have anything to spare, please put it aside until we know where to send it.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent for his family.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Wow, what a shock!! RIP Steve.

Jeff


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Steve*

God please look over his family and friends at this time. We all know that it is your will when we are brought home. He was a such of a giving person and will missed by all who knew him. RIP


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Very sad news, prayers sent for the family.


Aaron & Karen


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Oh man, just don't know what to say, prayers up and we will do what we can when we can for the family.

Bogey


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

I got to meet him, briefly, at the TCD gathering. He was a particularly nice guy with a great head on his shoulders. My thoughts and prayers go to the family. Only goes to show each of us how we should live our day-to-day, as though it might be the last one.

I would sure like to know what happened. Was there more damage from the jump that wasn't found?

Anyway, RIP Robo57, you'll be missed...


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Prayer sent!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Steve often times started the daily "Roll Call" on the Tobacco Quitters Forum back when I was quitting earlier this year....even though he had kicked the habit already he was helping out those in need. 

I will add Steve and his family to my prayer list.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Our prayers and condolences for the loss of Steve go out to his immediate and extended family. 
God Speed, Steve....may you rest in the eternal peace of our Lord.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Still in shock over his passing. Prayers on the way.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> PS. Folks, it has been mentioned that Steve did not have life insurance. If you have anything to spare, please put it aside until we know where to send it.


Prayers sent for Steve,

& I'll kick in something to a fund for his family too.

Jerry


----------



## D-n-A (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, unbelievable.... I just don't even know what to say right now except that our prayers are with his family. Steve has done so many great things for us (Justin) and it is hard to believe that he is gone. He has always been so strong and so dedicated to helping others. Please let us know whatever we can do to help in any way at all.....

The Shaulis Family, 
Daryl, Angi & Justin
281-948-1731


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

This is very upsetting news. Prayers being said for him and his family. 

sb:


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Man I hate when I log on to read such bad news. God speed Steve.


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

I've spoke to Sasha, Steve's daughter. This is nothing more than a horrible tragedy for Steve's family.

Steve's family left last night, seems that Sasha's great grandmother died. When they returned home, they could not wake Steve.

My friend, I will miss you emensly! I love you and everything you stood for. You were the most giving man I think I have ever met. A friend that would stand by your side and give the shirt off your back. I am so very blessed in my life to have met you and feel that God brought you into my life to show me what giving is all about.


ANY DONATIONS AT THIS TIME CAN BE SENT TO:

STEVE STUNTZ
C/O CHARLES PRESLEY
13366 MOBILE
HOUSTON, TEXAS 77015

This is Steve's Bro-in-law who has offered to take any donations to help this family.

Sasha has stated that no funeral arrangements have been made at this time, however, they will get back to us when they have made those decisions.

I WILL MISS YOU MY FRIEND, 
Darla


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Prayers Sent for a great guy.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the information, Darla. Please let us know when you hear anything.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

god's speed steve.
stix


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't know what to do. Every time I needed help with a fundraiser....a cause...Steve was burning up my phone...saying what do you need me to do. What help do you need. Everytime I turned....he was there. When I didn't know how to get something for a cause he had the answer....

I told Steve months ago....after Chelsey, after Justin...there are more kids that need help...his response.....then we will help them~~
This man...would do anything to help someone else...especially kids! He once told me privately why he wants to help kids with cancer....I will tell you all when I feel the time is right....but this man had a true desire to beat cancer for all children and served his life doing so....please honor Steve in his life to beat childhood cancer....

Details on a memorial pending


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Sad news. My prayers go out to the family and friends.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

such sad news to find......I had the opportunity to meet Steve @ the TCD gathering also. Seemed like a really nice, friendly guy.. 

prayers to his family.

Susie & Greg


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

If anyone decides to do an auction, please let me know. I will gladly make some pots to donate. They might not be ready by the time the auction happens, but I will make good on my word.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I have never met this man but he sounds like someone we should all inspire to be. God bless his family in this time of need and please comfort them through the tough times to come. It is always a great tragedy whenever we lose a 2Cooler. Stay safe all and God bless.

Rockyraider


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Steve's family has asked for some time to take care of the arrangements. Please respect those wishes. For those of you wishing to help the family, please DO NOT contact them directly for now. They are in a world of deep grief right at the moment and want their privacy.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

What a horrible tragedy. Prayers for his family to find strength to bear this.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Very sad. Condolences to Steve's loved ones.
God speed , and God bless Steve.

Kelly


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

It has really been a rough day for me. Every time I turn aroung I think of the short time that I had knowing Steve. From the start of our short relationship as friends I knew from the beginning that he was a true humanitarium. The thoughts and prayers going out for the Stuntz family is truely astonishing and I am glad to be part of such a wonderful club, organization, blog, message board,, whatever you want to call it.

Although they really do not know me I would like to personally say Thank You 2Cool for all your heartfelt wishes for such an extraordinary gentleman.

God Speed Steve... I will miss you My Friend.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

God Bless, Steve and his family. God, please be with his family at this time of saddness. We know he is with you and all your other children and still know that he is still doing good things from your loving arms. Amen.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Prayers were sent.


----------



## WishICouldFISH (Oct 14, 2004)

Prayers for Steve's Family


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Godspeed Mr. Robo!

Our heartfelt prayers are with your family right now!


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Always had some wisdom to add to every post, bless his family prayers sent.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I forgot from one Corpsman to another "Corpsman UP!!!!!!!!!!" God Bless


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Prayers sent for the family's healing.

I was one of the many on this board who was inspired by Steve's kindness, willingness to help others, and his strong faith. Rest in peace, Steve. You will be missed.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will keep his family in my prayers. Gods speed Steve.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Tight lines and full stringers old friend.
I will see ya on the other side.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

prayers sent..........


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Prayer Lifted Up*

I just read through some of his Threads. It is so evident that he was
a giving man. Someone loved by all.

Oh Lord thank you . We ask that you will comfort the family in Jesus name.
Amen


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent R.I.P


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Prayers out to his family.R.I.P.


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Do we have any updates here? ANY way we can help at this time??

Bogey


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

bogey999 said:


> Do we have any updates here? ANY way we can help at this time??
> 
> Bogey


Curtis I sent ya a PM. Info can be seen on the sticky. The family needs our help. There is an address where donations for the family can be sent to.

If the shoe was on the other foot....Steve would be the first in line to help any of us. He will be missed.
Darla


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Good bye old friend from the trip to moses lake to the catfish trip at lake livingston to the time we walked up that deer in rye.
goodtimes' goodtimes' you will not be forgotten take your rest ROBO and rest in peace.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

R.I.P ROBO now go get all them big trout in that pond above us


----------

